# We are meeting our puppy this weekend!



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so excited! The litter is old enough for visitors. We put a deposit down for the mostly black male of the litter. (I am addicted to black and white puppies.) I hope he picks us. He has 3 other little brothers and 2 sisters. 

We have a list of names to try out on him to see which will fit.

Squeal!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

How exciting! Keep us posted (w/lots of pictures)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations and :welcome: to the wonderful world of owning the best breed in the world , at least I think so..

Pictures??


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a close-up and a puppy pile pic the breeder sent us.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Painfulllly cute!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I know! I just want to scoop up the whole puppy pile and squeeze them, ala Bugs Bunny's Abominable Snowman. " I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him... "


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute! I can feel your excitement and now I want another one. 

Once you meet him the wait to take him home is going to become unbearable so take lots of pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Precious! Have a great time meeting your new pup!! Be sure to take pictures and post them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute, how can you resist any of them. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's such a cutie but so are all of them!!! Enjoy your visit with him and hopefully get to see his little personality better. Be sure and take pix!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they are just so adorable....looking forward to more pictures!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can feel your excitement just jump off the page and boy can I relate. I felt exactly the same way -- three times. Give him an extra squeeze for me. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How cute! And cute puppy pile! Lucky, lucky you! Have fun on your visit.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's adorable - more pics please!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the group. You are going to love this breed. He is a cutie and I know you are excited. How many weeks till you can bring him home? I will be checking for more pictures!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I LOVE the black and whites too!! He reminds me of when Fergus was that little, he favors Fergus' coloring too Congrats! Lots of pics please!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cuteness! Fun times are ahead for you:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Are any of the pups unspoken for??????? Nevermind...dh says no.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What everyone else said. More pictures please. Congrats and welcome.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Lilly'sMom said:


> Are any of the pups unspoken for??????? Nevermind...dh says no.


Drat those DHs! 

I am not sure but I think there are 3 or 4 that haven't been scooped up. We went with this breeder because she is associated with Jubo-Lee Havanese. They co-own the sire. Mom is from Jubo-Lee, too.

What really made us chose them was that the puppies will be at the upper range of the Havanese's size. Mom and Dad are 14 and 16 pounds. We couldn't get a dog that weighted less than our 12 lb. cat. That is just wrong.

LOL!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Have fun! I had such a blast meeting Murphy and all the puppies. Lots and lots of pictures. I took tons, and as soon as I left was flipping through them. They'll get you through the next weeks while you wait for him to come home!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Drat those DHs!
> 
> I am not sure but I think there are 3 or 4 that haven't been scooped up. We went with this breeder because she is associated with Jubo-Lee Havanese. They co-own the sire. Mom is from Jubo-Lee, too.
> 
> ...


Oh good! So once he's grown up, between him, Kodi and Missy's Jasper and Cash we will have GIANT SIZED Havablasts here in N.E.!!!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> Drat those DHs!
> 
> I am not sure but I think there are 3 or 4 that haven't been scooped up. We went with this breeder because she is associated with Jubo-Lee Havanese. They co-own the sire. Mom is from Jubo-Lee, too.
> 
> ...


LOL! But Havanese THINK they are much bigger than they really are, try telling my 9 lb girl she's a little squirt, LOL..I've seen her stand up to dogs twice her size and have them cower in the corner while she eats their food!! ound: (I wish I made up that story,but I didn't..lol)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We met him! And... he is a Jack. I was hoping that the kids would go for the name, Dante, but it didn't fit him. So, Jack it is. It is a cute name. Not really original but the guys loved it. I think they are secretly plotting to dress him as Captain Jack Sparrow for Halloween.:biggrin1:

He was soooo cute! We meet Mom and Dad and all of his brothers and sisters. All were very sweet and squeezable. We can pick him up around Sept. 21.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's such a cutie. I'm sure Jack will make the family very happy, until you all decide that he needs a hav sibling. Not too long now. Just keep shopping. The time will pass faster.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am really trying to restrain myself from going nutsy with the shopping. I am only getting the basics... just the basics...

crate, cc brush (I am thinking small wooden pin brush), curved scissors for basic trimming and some sort of shampoo.

No, I DON'T need to get the Oster A5 or Andis AGP clippers that are on sale at Drs. Foster and Smith. Jack is just 6 wks old. I can wait... yup, I can wait... See me waiting....

Ack! someone is selling a grooming table on craiglist... nope.... Jack is little... I don't need a grooming table yet.... 

Did I mention that my hubby's work is about a mile from the PetEdge outlet store? ACK!:wof:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He's adorable. He has the same coloring as my Scuddy.
If you want to keep him in a puppycut, it's not to early to get your clippers etc. I found the sooner you start the better. I gave my pups cuts within the first couple weeks, just to get them used to be groomed. All 3 of mine stand still when getting groom, I don't even need a special table or noose.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

not helping.... not helping.... :biggrin1:

I suppose that getting him used to the sound and vibration of the clippers would be a good thing................ :wof:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack is so cute. I know it's going to be hard to wait. You might as well give in and get what you think you don't need...because it will happen...lol You want me to tell you how many collars Cicero 'needed' his first year. ound:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> I am really trying to restrain myself from going nutsy with the shopping. I am only getting the basics... just the basics...
> 
> crate, cc brush (I am thinking small wooden pin brush), curved scissors for basic trimming and some sort of shampoo.
> 
> ...


Pam - If you're serious about the clippers - consider the AGC Super Two-Speed. Many of us who do our own grooming use that model because of the higher end of the two speed... You might look at the "do It Yourself Grooming Thread"... http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213 to see what we've found works well! Good luck with Jack. He is adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> I am really trying to restrain myself from going nutsy with the shopping. I am only getting the basics... just the basics...
> 
> crate, cc brush (I am thinking small wooden pin brush), curved scissors for basic trimming and some sort of shampoo.
> 
> ...


ound:ound:

Need vs. Want.....when it comes to this precious puppy, I have a feeling that WANT is gonna win 

How can you say no to that face???:biggrin1:

I think my husband purposely bought a house near no outlets! I"d be in trouble if I lived near the pet edge one, lol

Capt Jack Sparrow? That'll be adorable!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> I am really trying to restrain myself from going nutsy with the shopping. I am only getting the basics... just the basics...
> 
> crate, cc brush (I am thinking small wooden pin brush), curved scissors for basic trimming and some sort of shampoo.
> 
> ...


It's amazing all the must haves we all have cluttering up our spaces. Enjoy all the things you're not planning to buy for your sweet little guy Jack.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohhhh he is such a cutie!!!!! I just keep buying things. Afterall a pup can never have too many toys.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> not helping.... not helping.... :biggrin1:
> 
> I suppose that getting him used to the sound and vibration of the clippers would be a good thing................ :wof:


I guess that's a good enough excuse to buy them now


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute!!! I can feel your excitement! Don't forget to get a basket for all the toys! Don't get a wicker type basket..... Dexter took a taste of just about everything! 

Oh! Will your little boy silver out?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I suspect that he will silver out. His mom is gray now. Mom started out as a black&tan Irish pied. She is on the outside of the pen in the 3rd pic. Jack had a 2 yr. old half-sis there who was a very pretty dark pewter color.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy, Jack. He is adorable. (I like the name too. It's the name of my cat.) I bought the Wahl's Contour Clippers. They are only one speed, but did a great job on both dogs. They come with lots of combs, a dvd and a brochure with instructions, all in a nice carrying case. The price was right and I had a 15% off coupon at PetCo.

Also, my DD bought me a new grooming bag at PetSmart. It's from the Martha Stewart Collection and I love it. It has lots of compartments for brushes, shampoo, etc and the clipper case fits in it, too.

You don't have to spend a lot of $$ on beds, either. I got great ones ar CVS for $6 each. The dogs love them and they wash great, too. They stayed nice and fluffy and I just hung them out to dry.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The philosophy behind dog bed design baffles me. Most beds have removeable and washable covers. That is all fine and dandy but the dog smell doesn't stay on the cover. It seeps down into the filling. You get a nice clean cover but have to put it over the nasty cedar or foam filling. 

I use a cover with a regular old pillow from walmart. For $3, I get a nice filling that is machine-washable. Of course, I always have had big stinky dogs. Maybe Jack will be easier.:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack is so cute and I'm sure you can't wait to bring him home! Sheri on the forum has a boy, Tucker who looks so much like Jack's mom. That is such a beautiful color!

I'm like you with the beds - just use regular pillows and pillowcases! They're cheap enough to just throw out if they get too nasty, too!


----------

